# Sexing new kittens. Help please?



## hlxszr (Nov 10, 2015)

Okay so when I first adopted my two babies I thought they were males because the people I adopted them from told me they were males and I didn't know how to sex kittens but I do know males are supposed to have testicles right? But just now I was playing with them and I realized that they don't really have testicles and now I'm wondering if they're actually females. I'll post their pics here and I hope someone can tell me if they're a female or a male. Thanks!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am no expert at all and it can be difficult. my guess would be photo 1 female photo 2 male. Would love to also see photos of the other end of each kitten


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

My vote is 1:1 as well. Top kitten looks like a girl and bottom kitten is definitely a boy.

If you look at the pictures you'll see the top is sort of like this: ; - a dot and a line, with them being fairly close together. This indicates female.

The bottom picture shows two dots: : with a space between. This is a male, and his testicles are just starting to come in.

In some species the testicles are undesended (sp?) and have to 'drop' as the animal matures. Kittens are like this, with the testicles usually making an appearance around 3-4 months. They become more prominent and obvious until they are very apparent at sexual maturity around 2 years.

In you boy, second picture, you can just make out two little bumps right next to the bottom dot - that's his testicles beginning to develop.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, agree with 1:1. Top is girl, bottom is boy. Give it another week or so. Don't feel bad, even the experts at our shelter are stumped now and then with tiny kittens. Sex won't matter once they are fixed. Cute little bums!


----------

